# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Zapato - 10 ans croisé griffon de 7 kg, le conjoint n'en veut plus - Rhone alpes

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Zapato
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 URGENCE FA ou ADOPTION
Région Rhône Alpes
ZAPATO, petit mâle de 10 ans (mais qui en parait 5 !) d'à peine 7 kgs.
La propriétaire actuelle l'a trouvé dans la rue en septembre 2018 et l'a gardé.. mais nous a contacté pour nous le confier car son conjoint n'aime pas les chiens et n'en veut plus.
Il menace le toutou, donc il est urgent de le récuperer...
Adorable toutou, infiniment gentil, très facile à vivre, qui vous suivra partout qui s'adapte tranquillement à votre rythme !
Très câlin et affectueux, il n'aime pas être seul et a besoin de dormir avec ses humains.
Il adore son petit confort, les gratouilles sur le ventre, la musique douce .. et il ronfle  :Smile: 
Très sociable avec tous les humains
Très sociable avec tous les chiens
Ne connait pas les chats
Très joueur, mais pas touche à ses jouets !
Il est également gourmand, un chouia voleur et adore des bonnes pâtées bien moelleuses pour ses tites gencives.
En très bonne santé, il est propre, est calme en voiture, adore les balades et est capable de marcher longtemps, aime beaucoup se baigner, et déteste la pluie !
Un petit coeur qui cherche une douce famille présente a qui il fera plein de léchouilles de gratitude <3
Zapato est identifié, à jour de vaccins et non castré.
Actuellement à Francheville (69)
Contact :
Association Croc Blanc
Catherine en mp
Ou par mail : contact@crocblanc.org (en précisant "Zapato" en objet)
Merci pour ce petit chou <3
Et si vous voulez donner un coup de pouce à tous ces petits rescapés, vous pouvez participer :
- Soit ponctuellement en faisant un don sur paypal : https://www.paypal.me/AssociationCrocBlanc
- Soit mensuellement en donnant 1 euro par mois sur Teaming : https://www.teaming.net/associationcrocblanc
Un grand merci







https://www.facebook.com/catherine.m...55388814521674

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive au petit ZAPATO ?

----------


## France34

Est-ce qu'une bonne famille a été trouvée pour le petit ZAPATO ?

----------


## doriant

STOP PARTAGES Nous avons beaucoup de propositions, donc je finis de tout traiter dans la journée ! Merci à tous 
(23mai)

contactée le 15juillet pr savoir où ca en est, jamais eu de réponse.

 13/08 idem.

----------


## France34

Merci, Doriant ! Dommage que l'asso Croc Blanc ne donne pas de nouvelles sur l'adoption de ZAPATO ! J'espère qu'une bonne famille a été trouvée pour lui et que ça se passe bien !

----------

